# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى العام > الأوســـــــــــــــــكــــــــــــــــــار >  ليش..خلينا نعمل احصائيه ونشوف ؟

## احساس المطر

في سؤال بيدور ببالي ليش الشباب عازفين عن الزواج 

ما حدا يقول لي غلو المهور (لانه في ناس بدها تستر على بناتها بابسط المهور)

خلينا نعمل احصائيه ونشوف شبابنا العوانس  قصدي اللي رافضي الزواج ليش ؟؟ وبعدين معكم عم بتعنوسنا معكم 

1- البخل
2- عدم قدرة الشباب لتحمل مصاريف الزواج
3- مشاكل صحيه 
4- انتشار الرذيله (للاسف )
5- عدم اقتناع الشباب ببنات العالم والناس بعد رؤيتهم للفيديو كليبات والبنات المصطنعات
(وهاي مشكلة معظم الشباب ) بدي واحده بتشبه هيفا وهبي (من وين نجيب لك من اي مصنع )

الموضوع ملطوش ..بانتظار التصويت ..والنقاش..

----------


## ayman

الزواج بالنسبة للشباب الفترة هاي رعب كبير واي واحد بتقولو ليش ماتتجوز بيكون جوابو معروف وبسيط شو جابرني على الهم وما اعتقد انو الفنانات والمشاهير غير نظرة الشب للبنت لأنهم عارفين بأنهم مزورات وهاي كلها عمليات تجميل وفن تصوير  لاكن الأسف السبب الوحيد للعزوف عن الزواج هو  الغلاء الشديد  والدليل على ذالك بانو  الي اهلهم قادرين يجوزوهم تجوز وحتى بتجوز بعمر 18 فالمشكلة وقفت امام المال فقط

----------


## ayman

بالنسبة لتصويتك أنسة حلا ((عدم قدرة الشباب لتحمل مسؤوليات الزواج بدهم يعيشوا بدون مسؤوليه لا ولاد ولا بيت ولا هم)) فهذا احتمال  وراد ولاكن ليس النسبة االكبيرة التي تتوقيعها

----------


## احساس المطر

> بالنسبة لتصويتك أنسة حلا ((عدم قدرة الشباب لتحمل مسؤوليات الزواج بدهم يعيشوا بدون مسؤوليه لا ولاد ولا بيت ولا هم)) فهذا احتمال  وراد ولاكن ليس النسبة االكبيرة التي تتوقيعها



ما بنقدر نتجاهل ايمن انه نسبه كبيره من الشباب ما بدهم مسؤوليه وبخافو من مسؤوليه بيت وعيله ونسبه كبيره موجوده ..شكرا على تصويتك  :Smile:

----------


## احساس المطر

> الزواج بالنسبة للشباب الفترة هاي رعب كبير واي واحد بتقولو ليش ماتتجوز بيكون جوابو معروف وبسيط شو جابرني على الهم وما اعتقد انو الفنانات والمشاهير غير نظرة الشب للبنت لأنهم عارفين بأنهم مزورات وهاي كلها عمليات تجميل وفن تصوير  لاكن الأسف السبب الوحيد للعزوف عن الزواج هو  الغلاء الشديد  والدليل على ذالك بانو  الي اهلهم قادرين يجوزوهم تجوز وحتى بتجوز بعمر 18 فالمشكلة وقفت امام المال فقط


طيب ظروف الزواج صعبه مصاريف كثيره بس باعتقادك زمان لما كانو يتزوجو من محصول القمح ولا الشعير ..وما كان عندهم ظروف احسن من ظروفنا هلا ما كان اصعب عليهم 

انه صار هلا الشب والبنت يتساعدو  بيشتغلو ..مش اسهل من زمان ؟؟

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

*بكل بساطه انا بسأل اي بنت السؤالين التاليين:
 1)بتقبلي تجوزي شب بعد طالب بوخذ مصروفه من والده؟
2) واذا تقدم شبين الك,, واحد طالب والثاني صاحب دخل محترم من تختاري؟*

----------


## khaled aljonidee

مشكورة اخت حلا على الموضوع 

بس انا عندي حسبة للموضوع 

يعني انا مثل اي شب 

عمري 18 سنة. بدي اتخرج و عمري 23 

و بدي اشتغل سنتين اذا مش ثلاثة على راتب 350 دينار 

و بعدين اذا الله فتحها علينا منسافر بره و منكون حالنا لمدة 3 سنين 

يعني على الحسبة هاي على الثلاثين منتزوج 

هذا بجوز يكون رأي اي شاب بيعتمد على نفسه فقط من اجل الزواج

مشكورة مرة تانية

----------


## روان

> *بكل بساطه انا بسأل اي بنت السؤالين التاليين:
>  1)بتقبلي تجوزي شب بعد طالب بوخذ مصروفه من والده؟
> 2) واذا تقدم شبين الك,, واحد طالب والثاني صاحب دخل محترم من تختاري؟*



تم التصويت

ج1-لا ....بس لو كنت بحبه او كان انسان منيح وجدي بستناه طول العمر لحتى يتخرج

ج2 - نفس ج1 :Smile:

----------


## ayman

> طيب ظروف الزواج صعبه مصاريف كثيره بس باعتقادك زمان لما كانو يتزوجو من محصول القمح ولا الشعير ..وما كان عندهم ظروف احسن من ظروفنا هلا ما كان اصعب عليهم 
> 
> انه صار هلا الشب والبنت يتساعدو  بيشتغلو ..مش اسهل من زمان ؟؟


بالعكس زمان اول اسهل من هلا بكثير زمان البنت ما بدها اشي او بالأحرى كانت مغلوبة على امرها وما الها رأي وطبعا مافي متطلبات متل  هلا بدي الصالون الفلاني بدي فستان من تصميم احول ابو عوجة  بدي تسريحة متل عوصة بنت سطلان البنت نفسهم بيصعبو علينا وما بدنا ننسى ردح امها بدي بيت مستقل لبنتي  وغيرو ما في داعي للحكي

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> تم التصويت
> 
> ج1-لا ....بس لو كنت بحبه او كان انسان منيح وجدي بستناه طول العمر لحتى يتخرج
> 
> ج2 - نفس ج1


اجابه مقنعه.. بس فيما لو ما فيه حب اكيد ما رح تقبلي بالطالب وتختاري صاحب الدخل المحترم. اذا المشكله مادية بحته.. بلعب فيها دور الام.. والبنت وشخصية الرجل(العريس ) نفسه

----------


## احلام

تم التصويت

----------


## - اسيرة الاحزان - M

منذ صغرها رسمت صورة فارس احلامها في قلبها وعقلها وترعرعت على امل ان تلتقي به في يوم من الايام، فاستقبلت مراهقتها بضحكة حائرة تسأل اين هو؟! سهرت الليالي وصديقاتها لتخبرهن عن ما يقلقها من احلام غرامية" اريده اسمر البشرة ومفتون العضلات"، "اريده رجلا يكبرني بكثير".
وودعت المراهقة واخذ النضوج يتسلل الى عقلها ومن ثم الى قلبها، فتغيرت النظرة ونضجت المبادئ والمتطلبات لكن "فكرة " فتى الاحلام لم تلغى من قاموس الفتيات فكيف يردن فتى احلامهن وما الذي يتغير من سن المراهقة الى سن النضوج ؟ وكيف ينظر الشاب الى فتاة احلامه؟





اريده يشعل في داخلي احاسيس مختلفة"، تبادر زينة(25 عاما) بالقول، لم يتغير طلب زينة منذ المراهقة الى الان، مازالت تحلم بشاب تسير معه من دون ان تضجر" اريد ان اركب معه سيارة محطمة ونضحك"، الهدف الوحيد عند زينة هو ان ترى في عيونه الحزن السعيد الذي يعبر عن الشفافية والانسانية،" الحنان الذي يظهر في عيونه يشدني اليه".



واذا كانت زينة تحلم بعريسها المستقبلي فان بعض الفتيات يعشن الواقع ولا يحلمن في ما ينتظرهن، هذا ما عبرت عنه فاتن(24 عاما)،" لا اتمنى ولا افكر في الموضوع لان المواصفات المطلوبة لا يمكن ايجادها جميعها، الشاب الميسور ماديا والجاهز لا اريده اما الشاب الذي يكد ويتعب ويكون في بداية طريقه لا يمكن ان يحقق كل الاحلام".تريد فاتن رجلا تقتنع به اولا وتكتشف ما يخبئ في دهاليز نفسه ومن ثم تقرر الارتباط، اما فكرة العريس الذي يأتي على الحصان الابيض تعجبها كثيرا لكنها تتنهد لتقول،" بس اكيد لا تحصل".



ويعتبر النجم التلفزيوني العربي والغربي هو حلم معظم الفتيات اللواتي يحلمن بالارتباط به في سن المراهقة لكن هل يعقل ان تستمر الى ما بعد المراهقة. 



جنى( 28 عاما، مدرسة) تحلم بعريس يشبه الممثل اللبناني عمار شلق،" اريد رجلا مثل عمار. يملك عيونه وضحكته "، لكنها تستدرك قائلة "طبعا اطلب رجلا جيدا في نفسيته واخلاقه، لكن ان كان يشبه عمار فلا مضرة وزيادة الخير خير".



وكما يقول المثل" اسأل مجرب ولا تسأل خبير"، فان اريج (28 عاما) حدثتنا عن تجربتها الخاصة،" كنت احلم منذ الصغر ان اتزوج برجل طويل واسمر، ناعم الملامح ومفتول العضلات، وكان الاهم عندي في السابق ان يكون ضمن دائرة العائلة " الا ان زوجها لا يمت لتلك المواصفات بصلة، منذ ان اجتازت سن المراهقة وفشلت في احدى العلاقات العاطفية بدأت تركز على المضمون،" اعجبني في زوجي طريقة تفكيره، ، فهو يعتمد على نفسه ولا يستسلم، انجذبت لضحكته كثيرا وانا اعيش معه قمة السعادة".



يخيل للبعض ان "فارس الاحلام " هو حكرا على الفتيات فقط ،لكن "فتاة الاحلام " حلم يرواد الكثير من الشبان ايضا وان كانت تختلف مواصفاتها بين شخض وآخر . جاد(29 عاما) ينظر الى فتاة احلامه من خلال جمالها الخارجي،" اريد فتاة جميلة يحسدني عليها كل من يراها الى جانبي"، الا ان ارتباطه كان اكثر عقلانية رغم محبته المستمرة للنساء الجميلات الا انه بدأ يفكر في الحب وما يمكن ان تقدمه تلك الفتاة من تضحيات من اجله

----------


## دلوعه الشمال

صوتت البخل السبب لانه الشباب مادين كثير بعكس البنات

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> صوتت البخل السبب لانه الشباب مادين كثير بعكس البنات


 :Bl (35):   :Bl (35):   :Bl (35):   :Bl (35):   :Bl (35):  
 :SnipeR (83):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> صوتت البخل السبب لانه الشباب مادين كثير بعكس البنات


كيف يعيني؟

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> *بكل بساطه انا بسأل اي بنت السؤالين التاليين:
>  1)بتقبلي تجوزي شب بعد طالب بوخذ مصروفه من والده؟
> 2) واذا تقدم شبين الك,, واحد طالب والثاني صاحب دخل محترم من تختاري؟*


طبعا صاحب دخل محترم صحيح انه الحب مهم بس ظروف الحياة صعبة

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

انا عندي سببين الأول
عدم قدرة الشباب لتحمل مصاريف الزواج 

والثاني انه شايف الرذيلة منتشره وخايف

وعلى فكرة انا صوتت فوق خطأ :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> طبعا صاحب دخل محترم صحيح انه الحب مهم بس ظروف الحياة صعبة


اذا هاذ هو السبب الرئيسي حسب رأيي( الماده)

----------


## ساره

تم التصويت  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## MR.X

*

مساء الخير للجميع ..

موضوع كتير حساس وواقعي . ومن زمان احنا بحاجة لهيك مواضيع تفيد الطرفين بشكل عام .

الزواج مش لعب اطفال . الزواج مسؤلية كبيرة ومش سهلة في ايامنا هاي .
التزام واقعي واستقرار عاطفي .

بتعرفو شغلة ولله ما بحب افوت بهيك مواضيع . علشان مجرد التفكير بالزواج بحطم معنوياتي  .
انا خضت تجربة وكنت على اطراف الزواج والارتباط ......

بس للاسف ........


بس بحكي الله يلعن ابو الحب وسنينو ما احلاهم ...
ويلعن ابو الغربة شو دمرتني ...

سامحوني*

----------


## N_tarawneh

الطفرّ ، ضارب طنابه يا حلا ... :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  

وتغوّل إفرازات النظرية الإقتصادية المعولمة علينا بأت في ضلها من الصعب على الشباب تحمل مصاريف الزواج والبيت ...

مجرد نظرة شخصية فقط ...

جزيل الشكر لطرحكم الجميل والمميز يا حلا ...

----------


## احساس المطر

بشكر جميع يالي صوتو وناقشو واضافو اقتراحاتهم وفكرتهم وبنستنى باقي الاعضاء ليصوتو لنشوف السبب الحقيقي بالاغلبيه شو هوه وشكرا

----------


## سماء مهزومه

8--------------------------8

----------


## العالي عالي

حلا موضوع مميز ويستاهل النقاش من جمييع الاعضاء 

لكن اسمحلى بهذه الملاحظة البسيطة 

اتمني لو انك ضفتي بند جميع ما ذكر 

لأني السبب هو جميع ما ذكرتي

----------


## M7MD

المشكلة في مصاريف ما قبل الزواج .... و مصاريف التجهيز للزواج عبء كبير على الشاب

مثل البيت و الأثاث و نفقات العرس و الخطوبة

الله يعين الشباب

المشكلة أنه ما في حدا براعي الشباب  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## mylife079

اول شي السبب الاوضاع الاقتصادية 
تاني شي البنات او بعضهم بتكبرو على الشباب
يعني ما بعجبهم العجب

----------


## الاء

> مشكورة اخت حلا على الموضوع 
> 
> بس انا عندي حسبة للموضوع 
> 
> يعني انا مثل اي شب 
> 
> عمري 18 سنة. بدي اتخرج و عمري 23 
> 
> و بدي اشتغل سنتين اذا مش ثلاثة على راتب 350 دينار 
> ...





صح كلاااامك خالد ميه بمليه يعني الي بده بتزوج لازم يكون ئد الزواج ولازم  مكون حاله مو بس يتزوج يبلش يكون بحاله مو زابطه وهيك بكون ظلم فسه وظلم بنت الناس معه
يعني  اول سبب ا الشب ما بقدر على مصاريف الزواج 
وغير هيك ممكن انه الشب صارت ثقته شبه معدومه بلبنات متل ما البنات صارت ثقتهم شبه معدومه شباب  ((  السبب من الطرفين ممكن يكون ضعيف شوي  بس مو كل اصبعك زي بعضها سبب ))
من الاسباب انتشار الرذيه (( للأسف الشديد ))
وغلاء السعار (( بطل حدا يئدر يجيب اشي وهاد الغلط من الشعب لو كلهم اتحدوا مع بعض كان ما وصلوا لهاي المرحله !!!!!!!! ))

----------


## العالي عالي

اعتقد ان السب الرئيسي للمشكلة هو انتشار الرذيلة بين الشباب والبنات 

الله يكون بالعون

----------


## ريمي

[rainbow]شكرا لك[/rainbow]

----------


## The Gentle Man

صحيح السبب بكون لتكاليف الزواج 
بس احيانا لانتشار الرذيله
يعني الواحد صار يخاف
ويفكر منيح قبل ما تزوج 
وهذا اله سبب بالتأخير 

يسلموا

----------


## down to you

عدم قدرة الشباب لتحمل مصاريف الزواج

بتوقع هذا اقرب خيار للواقع 
اصلا الرذيله ما انتشرت غير لانهم مش قادرين يتزوجو
الله يعين الشباب والله بدفعو يلي قدامهم ويلي وراهم

----------


## nawayseh

برأيي أكبر سبب لتأخر الشاب بالزواج هو التكلفة العالية جداً للزواج هذه الايام.. من غلاء البيوت و صعوبة الآجار و غلاء المهور و المتطلبات الكثيرة من أهل العروس.. بالاضافة الى سوء الوضع الاقتصادي و كثرة البطالة..

فليلجأ الشاب لتلبية رغباته بالطريق الخاطئ الذي أعتبره نتيجة و ليس سبباً في تأخير الزواج أو كثيراً ما يضطر للسفر خارجاً ثم في معظم الاحيان تجرفه الغربة بعيداً في دنيا ما كان يرضاها لنفسه لو بقي في بلاده و بين أهله.
يسلمووووو موضوع بستاهل النقاش

----------


## تاج النساء

كلام صح كل الشباب مش عارفين يتزوجوا عشان المصاريف الله يعينهم

----------


## تحية عسكريه

_عدم اقتناع الشباب ببنات العالم والناس بعد رؤيتهم للفيديو كليبات والبنات المصطنعات_ 

 أحترامي للجميع بس مش كل البنات بس التفكير الشب او البنت لما يحضر فيديو كليب او فلم ببلاش يتخيل شريك حياته نسخة طبق الاصل عن البطل او البطله يلي بالفلم هذا رأيي ما بعرف شو رأيكم .

----------

